# There are 6 svchost.exe processes running simultaneously on my task manager



## vadfs (May 16, 2008)

Some are from the local service, some are network service and some are system. Some, if not all, have to be spyware. How to I fix this problem? need help


----------



## vadfs (May 16, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## vadfs (May 16, 2008)

bump .


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

It is not unusual to have many instances of svchost running at the same time.

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=314056



> The Svchost.exe file is located in the %SystemRoot%\System32 folder. At startup, Svchost.exe checks the services part of the registry to construct a list of services that it must load. *Multiple instances of Svchost.exe can run at the same time. Each Svchost.exe session can contain a grouping of services.* Therefore, separate services can run, depending on how and where Svchost.exe is started. This grouping of services allows for better control and easier debugging.


----------



## justsurge (Dec 15, 2007)

you can search your hard drive,
or http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896653.aspx download 
with that tool you can see exact path to file.

if that file is in other place, that would be suspcious.
scanning for viruses couldn't hurt.


----------

